# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Vịnh Vân Phong - Du lịch Nha Trang

## dulichnt

*Vị trí:* Vịnh Vân Phong thuộc huyện Vạn Ninh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, cách thành phố Nha Trang khoảng 80km về phía bắc.Đây thực sự là một kỳ quan thiên nhiên với khí hậu ôn hoà, bãi biển đẹp, cát mịn, núi đồi hùng vĩ bao quanh.


Được bao bọc bởi bán đảo Hòm Gốm dài hơn 30km, Vân Phong có địa hình rất phong phú, đặc biệt hệ thống đảo, bán đảo, vịnh sâu kín gió, bờ và bãi biển, cồn cát hấp dẫn và là khu vực có hệ sinh thái đa dạng như rừng nhiệt đới, rừng ngập mặn, động thực vật biển nông ven bờ… hấp dẫn cho rất nhiều loại hình kinh tế.

Đây thực sự là một kỳ quan thiên nhiên với khí hậu ôn hòa, bãi biển đẹp, cát mịn, núi đồi hùng vĩ bao quanh cùng với những cánh rừng nhiệt đới hầu như còn nguyên vẹn, những rạn san hô đa sắc, đẹp, có dấu tích sinh tồn của một khu rừng ngập mặn, hàng trăm sinh cảnh, muông thú đặc chủng và hàng chục ngàn loài thủy, hải sản quý.


Đến Vân Phong, du khách có thể chọn tour du lịch tắm biển, lặn biển, ngắm cảnh, tham quan những làng đảo như Đầm Môn, Ninh Đảo, Khải Lương, Vĩnh Yên và Điệp Sơn. Trong đó lý tưởng nhất là Đầm Môn với hơn 30 bãi tắm hầu hết vẫn còn hoang sơ như Sơn Đừng, Bãi Tây, Bãi Búa, Bãi Nhàu, Bãi Lách…

Điều thú vị ở làng chài Đầm Môn là bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản biển chế biến đơn giản bên ly rượu gạo và ngồi nghe chuyện của những người dân làng chài. Đặc biệt khi món cháo hải sản được nấu bởi những người dân làng chài thì vị ngon không một nhà hàng nào có thể sánh được. Các loại hải sản: nhum, hàu, tôm, mực, cá… vừa được bắt lên cho vào nồi tạo ra hương vị không thể nào quên.


Đến Vân Phong không thể không đến đảo Xuân Đừng. Xuân Đừng độc đáo không chỉ vì làng trên bãi chỉ có 11 hộ dân sống gần như tách biệt với thế giới bên ngoài, mà còn vì sát với làn nước biển mặn là một nguồn nước ngọt ngầm trong bờ cát. Ngồi sát mép nước biển, khách có thể vào lòng cát, đào một hố nhỏ, nước sẽ rỉ ra và vài phút sau lắng trong lại. Mỗi lần thuyền đi ngang bãi, ngư dân đều tận dụng hết xô, thùng ghé lấy nước ngọt. Cư dân của làng cũng sinh hoạt, nấu nướng bằng chính nguồn nước ngọt trời cho ấy



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## sunoi

không có cái ảnh nào để coi hả ông bạn

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp thế
Muốn đến đây xả street ghê

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Lần đâu nghe tên Vịnh này ^^
Nha Trang nhiều địa danh ghê

----------


## showluo

Màu nước biển đẹp quá
Biển đúng là viên ngọc xanh tuyệt đẹp

----------


## lunas2

ảnh sao toàn có vẻ ảo quá.cái vài cái anh chụp thật thật 1 chút thì tốt

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn ngọn hải đăng đẹp wa nhỉ

----------


## Hunterist

Ở Nha trang nhiều vịnh nhỉ

----------


## anhduc83

Vịnh Vân Phong rất đẹp, các bạn nên ghé thăm 1 lần

----------

